# Callaway uniflex shafts



## Morecambe hacker (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all,
Need some advice on shafts & I know some peeps on here are very clued on this subject so any help is very much appreciated in advance.
I'm currently using x20 irons with uniflex shafts and I'm finding it very hard to find consistency in flight shape so I'm wondering if its the shafts that are wrong for me. I was supposed to have a shaft fitting tonight but bloody weather ended that lol so just wondering can anybody clarify exactly what they are? Regular? Between regular & stiff? As google is giving many different answers so has anybody used these or using these shafts and find they spray the ball all over? I'm seriously doubting these shafts as I've read they aren't that clever!
Any feed back, advice, or people's similar experiences with these shafts will be interesting to hear about.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 6, 2012)

My understanding is that it's a shaft that Callaway used for a time that was fit for the average Callaway off the peg customer.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 7, 2012)

I had uniflex in my nike vr... didnt get on with them. Can't explain why just something wasnt right. switched back to reg and now using DG s300 and already noticing much better dispersion and ball flight.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 7, 2012)

Had them in some X18's for 5 years and were happy with them, regular.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 7, 2012)

They are supposedly for inconsistent swing speeds. 
From being at a Callaway demo day about 18 months ago the fitter recommended them to an older guy in bad health. 

Said that they would be good for him to use as his swing speed got slower as he got tired so on the course when he was fresh they would work well but as he neared the middle and swing slowed down they would still work and then when he neared the end and would be exhausted they would still work well. 

The old guy didn't buy them so I never got to see was it correct or not.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Dec 7, 2012)

Got one in my Heavenwood 3h. Never had a problem. It  feels pretty solid and produces a good consistent flight.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			My understanding is that it's a shaft that Callaway used for a time that was fit for the average Callaway off the peg customer.
		
Click to expand...

This is my recollection too.
A kind of "1 size fits most" kind of shaft.
I think as long as you're not too slow/fast/quick tempo they should produce a reasonable result.

Sounds like you may need that fitting.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 7, 2012)

Morecambe hacker said:



			I'm currently using x20 irons with uniflex shafts and I'm finding it very hard to find consistency in flight shape so I'm wondering if its the shafts that are wrong for me.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that these particular Uniflex shafts are actually Stiff DG Lites. Withoiut being too assumptive, I don't think these would suit me as I seem to swing 'better' with heavier shafts, at least in irons. I was all over the place with some stiff, light Nippons.

Uniflex was meant to cover the vast majority of golfers, so slightly stiffer feeling than Regular, slightly softer feeling than Stiff.  Still a 'compromise', but if it works (and it is probably pretty right for a huge number of off the shelf buyers) then it's fine.

Seems like you need that 'fitting' to confirm your 'optimum' shaft, just for your peace of mind.


----------



## MGL (Dec 7, 2012)

They are definitely a one size fits 80% attempt at a universal shaft to keep their costs down. I don't think anyone would try and get away with that one these days. The simple law of averages would mean that it would just be hit and miss as to whether these suited but it sounds like you are having major dispersion problems with them anyway. I think the sooner you go and get tested for some other irons shafts the better.

Depending on how much you want to spend changing them over, have a look at FST (who have a good range and make the KBS shafts) and Apollo shafts. Very well made shafts for their price point.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 8, 2012)

MGL said:



			They are definitely a one size fits 80% attempt at a universal shaft to keep their costs down. I don't think anyone would try and get away with that one these days. The simple law of averages would mean that it would just be hit and miss as to whether these suited but it sounds like you are having major dispersion problems with them anyway. I think the sooner you go and get tested for some other irons shafts the better.

Depending on how much you want to spend changing them over, have a look at FST (who have a good range and make the KBS shafts) and *Apollo* shafts. Very well made shafts for their price point.
		
Click to expand...

Who are making Apollo shafts these days as Apollo went under years ago.


----------

